
Exactis Data Breach May Have Leaked Personal Data of Almost Every American Adult - jaytaylor
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a-new-data-breach-may-have-exposed-personal-information-of-almost-every-american-adult-2018-06-27
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17421140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17421140).

------
ComodoHacker
The original source, in case anyone's interested:
[https://www.wired.com/story/exactis-database-
leak-340-millio...](https://www.wired.com/story/exactis-database-
leak-340-million-records/)

They've left their ElasticSearch instance naked on the internet, which was
found by the researcher using Shodan.

------
larkeith
Direct link to article: [https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a-new-data-breach-
may-have...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a-new-data-breach-may-have-
exposed-personal-information-of-almost-every-american-adult-2018-06-27)

(Current address is another site that blockquotes the majority of the
article).

~~~
dang
Good catch. Changed from [https://infiniteprivacy.com/2018/06/exactis-data-
breach-may-...](https://infiniteprivacy.com/2018/06/exactis-data-breach-may-
have-leaked-personal-data-of-almost-every-american-adult/).

Submitters: we'd appreciate it if you'd check before submitting to make sure
an article isn't obviously lifted from some other source. When it is, please
submit that source instead. It's the fair thing to do, and also the site rules
ask for this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

Edit: actually looks like the original source is a wired.com article that the
marketwatch.com article points to. Since there was an earlier submission of
that one, we'll merge this thread there.

------
colejohnson66
This is basically a link only article. Here’s the original source:
[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a-new-data-breach-may-
have...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a-new-data-breach-may-have-exposed-
personal-information-of-almost-every-american-adult-2018-06-27) @mods Can we
update the link?

~~~
testplzignore
The Wired link is the original source: [https://www.wired.com/story/exactis-
database-leak-340-millio...](https://www.wired.com/story/exactis-database-
leak-340-million-records/)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the link from
[https://infiniteprivacy.com/2018/06/exactis-data-breach-
may-...](https://infiniteprivacy.com/2018/06/exactis-data-breach-may-have-
leaked-personal-data-of-almost-every-american-adult/).

------
MoBattah
Title is misleading.

~~~
sctb
We've also updated the title from “Yikes: Exactis Data Breach Exposes Personal
Information on Every American Adult”. Submitters: please don't editorialize
like this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
MoBattah
Thank you.

------
georgecmu
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17421140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17421140)

